
  I.B.M. Releases Bluehouse for Workplace Collaboration  - Bits Blog - prakash
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/10/06/ibm-releases-bluehouse-for-workplace-collaboration/
======
raw--
What a bunch of bullshit.

Seems to me like the big ones are struggling - teams way to big to produce
something as simple as 37signal's basecamp.

So much more space to innovate here.

------
quasimojo
sounds like notes with a new name and an integrated wiki

when you hear "lotus notes", RUN THE OTHER WAY AS FAST AS YOU CAN

anyone who has actually used it will agree

